# Homemade bumper build for 06 chevy



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

So looking at all the new full replacment bumpers and seeing all the pretty price tags I decided to build a full replacment myself and so far it coming along pretty good just thought I'd share to show it's not to difficult just time and patience, I made mounts out of heavy 4 inch square tubing which slides in frame, three 1/2inch bolts on each side after that I built the base out of heavy Channel iron from there used card board to get my angles and then got a piece of 1/8 by 8 inch flat iron and formed my top angle back to body line and for the bottom I used 3/16 by 4 inch flat iron still a ways to go but card board has been my best friend on this project I know this isn't to detailed bit I'll keep posting progress pics plans are to bed liner it to match the tan trim on my truck ! Let me hear some opinions


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)




----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

Looks pretty good! You may want to try to incorprate some type of collaspe zones...

If you build a really stout bumper and you hit someone...It will total your truck due
to the stresses passed thru to the frame...

You may also be able to incorprate some hidden storage in there somewhere...

Keep us updated...

Mustad7731
Jack


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

I'm sure there could be storage but I may put a push bar across front so it'll be kinda hard will post progress.


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Ok so more to update I added a push bar and now tonight I got it all grinded down and then hit it all with a wire wheel and primered it with two part epoxy primer then color matched it with my trim with raptor bedliner and It really came out nice ready to see it on truck !


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)




----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

That looks sharp as a tac! Very nicely done!


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Finished product !!!!


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

That looks great, awesome job


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Appreciate it ended up about 35 hours into it all together but worth it !


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

How much you recon it weighs


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

I'd say about 300 one guy on each side and a little grunt and slid it in so it's not that bad


----------

